# got passport photos taken



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Today I went to the postoffice and asked to get my passport photo taken. A small thing, but not something I would have easily done a few months ago.

I learned an interesting lesson though:

I'd been to the same post office 2 weeks before and asked the same staff member for the passport application forms. And she asked me then if I wanted my photo taken, but I was having a bad hair day and didn't want my photo taken. But I didn't explain myself well, and it was a bit of an awkward moment, and i've been feeling like i made a huge fool of myself.

So today, I assumed she would remember me because of that incident (and also because i'm a wheelchair user and kind of stand out). But she clearly didn't remember me because she asked if I needed passport forms. 

So I can't have made the huge bad impression that I assumed I had. Evidence that it's often all in my head.

I love being forgetable!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

wheels00 said:


> I love being forgetable!


:lol I know what you mean, wheels. Congrats!

I hope the passport photo session went okay. If not don't worry, they aren't exactly model shoots down there.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

wheels00 said:


> I love being forgetable!


Yep, I'm quoting this too. 

Good job on the passport pictures!


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah the photos look OK. As good as one can expect for passport photos.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Well done! I had mine done a few weeks ago for a visa application. I was dreading it, but, as usual, things went smoothly.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I keep my old US expired passport in my apartment (just for documentation purposes and in case I lose my new one). I take my new passport and Overseas Citizen of India card with me when I go places.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

> I love being forgetable!


*snort*

Isn't it the best??? :boogie


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Ugh, I had to get a new passport in January...the photo makes me look about 200 lbs. :roll Oh well, I guess I'll get used to it during the next 10 years...


----------

